# Found a pigeon nest, and I think I scared away the mother! :(



## rkoznyc (May 15, 2005)

Just moved into a new apt. in Manhattan, and in the alleyway, I saw that there was a pigeon nest with the mother and 2 babies. I was really not educated on how they cared for the babies, so I threw out some bread crumbs, because for some reason I thought that the mother was never able to leave the nest, etc...

Well, I think that when I threw out some bread, both parents flew away, and I really haven't seen them back since. Other pigeons have come to eat the bread I've thrown down there, and it looks like it scares the babies when other birds come around, because they start clicking and getting restless.

BUT, just today I looked down there, at another random bird eating the bread, and then it was over ON the babies, and I couldn't really tell what it was doing. AND I'm not sure if maybe it was the mother? But I got scared thinking that it was hurting the babies. But I guess it could have also been feeding them somehow? I'm so nervous for them. But I don't know if I just keep scaring away the mother.

I guess I'm just looking for answers on how they feed them? Do other pigeons kill baby pigeons? Will the mother come back? Whew. I'm feeling totally guilty now.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Don't feel guilty, you did a nice thing trying to feed the mother. She probably was close by watching you. Ususally after the "danger" is over they go back to the nest.
My guess is the pigeon you saw on the nest is the mother or the father feeding the babies. Adult pigeons can be pretty rough on strange babies but I don't think they go into nests attacking babies.
If you can take a look at the babies and see if they are alright that would be wonderful.

Reti


----------



## rkoznyc (May 15, 2005)

I think it is the mother now, come back. Because she(he?, I read that both will sit on the nest) is sitting directly over the spot, and seems to be sitting on top of them. 

Feeling better now.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the update. That is good news.

Reti


----------

